# Checkers



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

My new goat


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

What a cutie! The puppy's adorable too!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a looker! He seems to be very content too


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really neat color pattern. Good looking goat.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow he's nice! Is it a buck or?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Why is the name checkers? Just kidding


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Very unique! Congrats! You seem to be a sucker for blue eyes & pink noses


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

SalteyLove said:


> Very unique! Congrats! You seem to be a sucker for blue eyes & pink noses


That just might be true!

He is a buck, I didn't name him, thought about changing it, but I guess it suits him. And my silly dog, he spent all night laying next to the fence, he's an inside dog that has never spent a night outside in his life. Thankfully Checkers is completely unafraid of the dogs (as you can see), and even seems to like Revel (the dog), he butted the fence a few times when my puppy sat close to it, but when Revel walked by he started following and calling to him.

Now I just need to get Checkers and Mayham (my other goat) on friendly terms.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

I love the coloring, he appears very regal! Congratulations.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Very cool looking. Love the dual colored horns


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a cool buck! He reminds me of the ying-yang symbol, two opposites but one goat. He'd be popular in Asia  .


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I'm pretty happy with him, and I also love his markings, the face, the horns, even the ears! I was actually looking for a younger buck (he turned a year old yesterday), but then I saw him and had to make an exception!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

He is absolutely gorgeous!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Neat looking buck 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

beautiful! he's got a Jekyll and Hyde look (but in an awesome way). seems like Checkers and Revel may become best buds.


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats! Very pretty markings


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Well if Checkers definitely has a thing for him, but not sure Revel feels that way, I haven't quite been able to figure out what Revel is thinking. Today me and Mayham where out with him and I watched Checkers following Revel (who was on the outside of the pen) everywhere he went, sometimes calling to him, so I let Revel in, he seems a bit anxious, did finally lay down, but jumped up when Checkers got in his face. Revel's curious and wants to check him out, but doesn't really trust him.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Beautiful Dane!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

What great pictures of your sweeties


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe I love checkers!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

His coloring is so neat!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you!

And HorsePrerace for Revel to!


----------

